# Maine Tags



## The Greener Side (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sure somebody's posted about this in the past, but I wanted to again.
I bought a used trailer, and need to get it registered, but at least around here (MD) I know using Maine tags is the way to go, for the cost and easy maintenance, at least from what I've gathered browsing the web.
But what I can't exactly figure out, is A, how can you have out of state tags legally (which it is) and, how to I go about getting some for my horse trailer?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ummm what ? 
you need to register the trailer where you live. I imagine you could do some sneaky back door stuff and get out of state tags, yet get pulled over once and the cops are gonna have a nice chat with you when your liscense doesnt match. Probably commiting tax evasion as well. As you are trying to evade local property taxes.


----------



## The Greener Side (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly, more than 75% of the trailers at the circuits have them here, including officers I know. 
Only reason I haven't asked is simply to get some ideas from elsewhere first (broaden the spectrum of sorts)


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

My trailer is registered in Maine. It's legal...As I found out about doing this from a sheriff. He had Maine tags and we are both from Md. What you have to do is give Power of attorney to the agency issuing the tag...Cost me a total of 208$ to register it for 12 yrs. Otherwise it would have cost me more by the time I paid for an inspection,tags, and taxes. I have never been pulled over because of it either..We don't pay property tax on vehicles every year like VA does...:wink:


----------

